
Migrate Everything from Linux to BSD - LinuxBender
https://www.unixsheikh.com/articles/why-you-should-migrate-everything-from-linux-to-bsd.html
======
simonblack
ZFS seems to be the big topic today.

But like all things developed by corporate entities, you _must_ sort out the
legalities involved.

Nobody cares if you, personally, use ZFS. But it's a completely different hill
of beans for one corporate entity to say that everybody can use ZFS without
getting the legal permission of the actual corporate owner of ZFS.

That was the point that Linus was making.

Who on Earth would want to make hundreds of corporate lawyers into
millionaires?

------
reacharavindh
I use FreeBSD wherever possible for ZFS. But, the common infrastructure world
still relies on Linux. You’re not going to find all software compiled for BSDs
or even instructions to compile yourself in most cases. It works great in some
cases until you hit a wall because the developer(s) of the application you
want to use targeted linux as it’s the most common user base.

------
JdeBP
Duplicates
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22102908](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22102908)
.

